# Kylo Ren Helmet



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is my Kylo Ren helmet, From Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens. this one was made as a commission for a friend, and I've sold one other on etsy. It's hard resin and fiberglass with black fabric on the inside to hide the eyes. This was my first project of this kind and I definitely learned a lot in the process. I'm very happy with how it came out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very professional workmanship!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You da Boss! Great work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Draik.......


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. Fantastic work. You definitely have a talent for this.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

